# MKIV iPod question (Main thread sees no replies)



## tjmclaug91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the "Wrong" area but the other thread on iPod connectivity seemed more or less dead with the last 10 questions asked getting no response. Thought I would try reviving it here.

04 GTI with stock monsoon single CD no cassette console. Looking for a system that allows dock connectivity and hopefully control through the deck (Track skip only is fine as I usually leave it on shuffle anyways). Already have a hole cut to run through glove box so that would be slick.

Have an iPhone 4 so something that would charge it as well would be ideal.

Dont need anything fancy and hoping to spend under $100. Thoughts?

If you are selling something I am down for used stuff as well. 

Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Google soundfly by satechi. It's an FM Bluetooth setup that should work flawlessly AND give you hands-free calling.


----------

